# is hydroxycut safe for teens????



## hansNfranz (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm 16 years old, i weigh 175, and have about 9 percent body fat. now that i'm cutting, i'd like to get to around 5 percent, and i do lots of cardio, and eat VERY healthy. I would really like to try hydroxycut, but it says on the bottle taht you have to be over 18 to use it.  Is this bullshit?? or is it safe for me to take it? thanks all - Hans


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 9, 2003)

dude, dont' use hydroxycut... it won't make much difference unless you get it with ephedra in it, and mostly it's only ephedra free nowadays... At your age most people would say just be patient, I've seen your pics dude, you don't need any supps to help with weight, you already are pretty lean, do it naturally and it will be easier to maintain


----------



## starmania (Nov 9, 2003)

no


----------



## Leslie (Nov 9, 2003)

I would hold off.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2003)

why do you want to get to 5% bf, are you going to compete?


----------



## nectron101 (Nov 10, 2003)

that's right, u don't need fat burners!

anyway, Hydroxycut itself is bullshit.

do some cardio and some weight training and you'll reach your goals.


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 10, 2003)

i m 16 myself, and have taken hydroxycut, I can honestly say it doesn't work. I would recommend taking trimspa w/ ephedra, stacker 2 w/ ephedra, or Clenbutrx.


----------



## hansNfranz (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> why do you want to get to 5% bf, are you going to compete?




I'm considering competing, but its mostly for myself.... I got down to 4%bf for  a bit, but lost a SHITLOAD of muscle at the same time. so now i've been going for mass for the past 6 months, and have gained about 30 pounds. now i just wanna get that gnarly bodybuilder look with almost no fat, and all muscle. i like getting my girlfriend all giddy too 
I guess i'll pass on the hydroxycut... is that redline shit by VPX a fatburner? is taht safe for us teens? thanks all - Hans


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 10, 2003)

hansNfranz, the redline is a non-ephedra product. I've heard it works very well. I m taking Liquid Clenbutrx 5 ml in the morning, 3ml in the afternoon, and 5ml before i workout. They say dont exceed 15ml a day. 

Any product is safe as long as its not testerone, for teens if taken correctly. You hear about high school football players and shit taking xenadrine and all that other stuff, they didnt take it right and abused it. Thats why what happened happened. 

I told my mom and showed her all the stuff I take, she said as long as i m careful about it. Then its ok. 

I m basically taking cell-tech, clenbutrx, multi-vitamin, 1 x 500 Vitamin C, 1 x 1000 Vitamin C, and using ab-solved. 

good stuff


----------



## nectron101 (Nov 11, 2003)

I've used Stack2 by "www.mdoubleyou.com", it ROCKZ!!!, it's an ECA stack..
and I'm currently using Xenadrene EFX, and it also works for me!

Hydroxycut sucks, all they depend on is thier ads.


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 11, 2003)

any idea if i take celltech if should stack nitrotech with it


----------



## ntrous69 (Nov 15, 2003)

go wit a cheaper protein then nitro-tech....
if you are tryin to gain some mass....i recommend takin
prolab N-large2....good protein and calories...
my friends like it...i myself havent tried it
but its like $30 for 10lbs


----------



## tomas101 (Nov 15, 2003)

n-large2 has too much sugar..watch out for the extra fat


----------



## Brando457 (Nov 15, 2003)

I m thinking of using trac next after I finish my container of celltech


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2003)

I used hydroxycut for a while and didn't lose any weight.  All it did way make me pass out when I ran or when i did anything.  It really blows so not worth it.  I was running down a mountain to get a gun (paintball) b/c I'm a referee and I ran like 2 miles non stop which I've done before with all my gear on.  As soon as I got to the bunk house I passed out and woke up a while later with someone shooting air in my face.  It was funny at first but when i come to think about it I could have gotten realy hurt.

As for protien I use to use EAS simply whey and didn't get results, I swithc to Optimum Nutrition and gained like 7lbs off of it.  I dunno how it is for cutting but for my bulking stage it is working pretty good.


----------

